# For I have a government!



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

No one wants to hear about others owies.

That is not what this is about. Short and simple, I am in massive pain. The answer to the world's problems in not a Tylenol 3.

Today I drove by no less than 5 stores which would have the product on the shelf, ready for me to buy and find relief.
But I cannot.

For I have a government.


----------

